# Rail or Track and best rod holders



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I just got a new boat and am contemplating between Track or Rails for the back of the boat. The boat has grab handles for all passengers, so I do not need anything to hang on to. It would be for mostly securing rod holders and attaching fenders when docking. I will be using the rod holder for trolling for the most part.

Secondly, if I went with rails, who makes a good holder that does not mar or scratch the rail? Are there any with rubber inserts. I have spent some time looking without finding what I am exactly looking for.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Rod holders get really expensive really quick. Cisco makes the finest ones out there imo. I run big jons and they seem to be a good "bang for the buck". Tite locks are a little flimsy but they work and are less expensive. You really need to decide what type of fishing you are going to do. If you are trolling Erie then you'll have 4-6 tubes and probably 2 cradles. I like the berts track. I can put anything anywhere and it all comes off in 5 mins for the canvas to snap on. I also don't like leaving out my candy for less than honest thieves. My down riggers are on tracks too. Give us more details as to how you plan to fish and you'll get better replies


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Rail mounted base holders will create wear on your canvas unless the cover has secondary reinforcement. Cisco's track mounted is an excellent and forever installation.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will will only be fishing Erie about 10 days a year. So I want to be Erie capable but not only set for that. I will also troll inland lakes for Saugeye. I also would like a second fisherman to be able to spider rig off the back for crappie trips. I have several drift masters and Tite Lock which is the main reason I am even considering rail, I don't have to put another $500 in holders after just buying the boat! I am just not sure if the holders I have can take the pull of Walleye when I go to Erie and Troll.

I do not have any canvas at this point to consider. I suppose that will be a down the line purchase.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Lots of guys like trees. Not my style. If you knew a good aluminum welder it ain't rocket science to fabricate some of this stuff. Watch the market place on here and check Craig's list. $500 is about the right number but...
Shimano tekota reel.........$190
Shimano talora rod...........$75
Power pro braided line......$20
Husky or bandit.................$10
Swivels and teminal...........$5
-----------------------------------------
Total. $300 per rig
Cheap rod holder? No thankyou!
DON'T SHOW THIS TO MY WIFE!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Ram mount rail holders or fish on brand will suite u fine the bases are low profile and attach to rail. I have a set for 40.00 I could sell you pm me if ur interested tons of guys use ram they work fine. Tracks will run u a lot of extra coin and you'll need track mounts and the rod holders. I have ciscos on my boat but have well over 1k wrapped up. Rams or similar will work fine for 10 days a year


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the traxstech ratcheting rod holders on tracks are the best holders out there for trolling. they have 17 up and down positions you can use to set the holders. then they ratchet up by just grabbing the rod with one hand and lifting the rod until its standing up, then just lift the rod out of the holder. I have cannon ratcheting holders and they are great holders but only have about 8 positions for setting the holders. traxstech holders about 125.00 each at traxstexh.com and cannon about 80.00 at amazon.com plus the tracks. if I was buying now it would be the traxstech holders.
sherman


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks again guys! Since I troll for crappies about 20 days a year, I ended up going with the rails as it will be more than sufficient and cheaper to set up. Not going to cheap cheap just saving some $$ Thanks again!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Riverduck11 said:


> Thanks again guys! Since I troll for crappies about 20 days a year, I ended up going with the rails as it will be more than sufficient and cheaper to set up. Not going to cheap cheap just saving some $$ Thanks again!


if your just crappie fishing and want something that's a little cheaper than aluminum or ss then look at cabelas quickdraw rod holders then get the rail adaptor mounts. I've used them for many yrs on my little boat and used them on my erie boat until I started using dipsy type divers then I switched to the cannon single axis ratcheting rod holders. but the quickdraw holders have held up real good. I'm still using the same holders on my little boat that I bought some 20 yrs ago. so check out the cabelas quickdraw rod holders before you buy. they are on sale for a 4 pack for 55.00 right now plus the rail adaptor.
sherman


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I had the cabelas holders on my alumacraft in past. they don't handle the pull on lake erie well if you are trolling any of the deep divers (true trip 40-50 or dipsys). they will flex to the point that it is difficult to remove a rod under tension. Also have to wonder how long the little plastic teeth in the mount will last under those conditions. That said, at $55 for a set of 4 is inexpensive. note they do work well on inland lakes - its just the wave action on Erie that stresses the plastic.

I also find the cisco units easier to use as the rod handle does not extend into the boat the way it does on the cabelas holders.


----------

